# 75 FOOT Match Light !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I did this video right after the 66 foot light up . I had to re-position every thing so I could get a full 75 feet diagonally in my backyard . I wish I could have moved to the 100 foot mark but can't get that distance on my property without the neighbors seeing what I'm doing .Any way this is a better video that the last because the sun was going down allowing more visibility of the lit match in the video .Enjoy . Light up on shot # 4 . No editing ever !


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

The shot of the year dude!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow wot a shot congrats my friend


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My goodness...

Another international accuracy ACHIEVEMENT!!! I wonder how many shooters in the world can make this.

That was an incredible shot!!!! Congrats, my friend!!! :wave:

And your videos are awesome indeed!!! Very entertaining!!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

I love to see good shots like this It makes you realise what can be achieved whith a slingshot


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Are you freaking kidding me?!? Wow...what an amazing shot....it must be difficult seeing the match tip from that distance?
Like I said before, your shooting is very inspiring. but it still seems like an impossibility. I have gotten better though but nowhere near that good.
I am hitting a plastic golf ball 7/10 times (average) from 40 feet. I was shooting a 2" target from 33 feet @ 8/10 success rate....so, improvement is one step closer I guess! 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow, seeing is believing! Excellent shot!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

pult421 said:


> The shot of the year dude!


Thanks Pult . This is a tough one . There is a lot of trajectory for the brain to process . The first three shots gave me feedback .



Quercusuber said:


> My goodness...
> 
> Another international accuracy ACHIEVEMENT!!! I wonder how many shooters in the world can make this.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words my friend . It is a tough one but attainable . The real key is how much it can be repeated . Anyone can get lucky once . I'm gad you enjoy my videos . All are unedited to show the genuine reality of how it went down .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Are you freaking kidding me?!? Wow...what an amazing shot....it must be difficult seeing the match tip from that distance?
> Like I said before, your shooting is very inspiring. but it still seems like an impossibility. I have gotten better though but nowhere near that good.
> I am hitting a plastic golf ball 7/10 times (average) from 40 feet. I was shooting a 2" target from 33 feet @ 8/10 success rate....so, improvement is one step closer I guess!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


When I first seen this done the first time I said the exact thing and now I can do it . You're shooting sounds amazing . Consistency is the key . You're ready to start challenging yourself with the smaller targets . Just do it ! Smaller targets for more precise focus .



spacepilot said:


> Wow, seeing is believing! Excellent shot!


Thanks for watching and commenting . I hope your having fun also !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great shooting as always Treefork.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

FYI . I don't have one but, this is what a UKCA (U.K. Catapult Association) Shot of the Month award looks like. You need to join the shooters on Facebook.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Great shooting as always Treefork.


This would be a good shot for you . It looks like you get pretty good range in your backyard . I know you can do it !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats on an amazing shot


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow!!! What else can you say? Wow!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Best dang match light video ever done! Bar none....and we all know you could do it with any slingshot you own!

Always a pleasure to see you shoot Marty


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

That's how it's done like beanflip said you would have quite a few silver trophies for pulling off shots like that


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I gave your vid a 'green up' before I even watched it lol. How do you top that, what's your next goal?*

*I'm still grinning over you lighting up fireworks. *


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> Congrats on an amazing shot


Thank you Tom !



Ibojoe said:


> Wow!!! What else can you say? Wow!


Thank you . Now get a box of matches and go for it !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SimpleShot said:


> Best dang match light video ever done! Bar none....and we all know you could do it with any slingshot you own!
> 
> Always a pleasure to see you shoot Marty


Thank you Nathan ! The Scout is a good one .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> That's how it's done like beanflip said you would have quite a few silver trophies for pulling off shots like that


Thank you Jovany ! I'm just in it for the joy of shooting . To do these shots I really have to relax physically and mentally .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *I gave your vid a 'green up' before I even watched it lol. How do you top that, what's your next goal?*
> 
> *I'm still grinning over you lighting up fireworks. *


Thank you Mr MN . The fireworks were really fun ! Right after this shot I set up the " Gambler Shot "( card cut and match light in a singe shot ) and nailed it in a single shot . I want to light a match at a 100 feet but need to travel and set up at a remote location . Hope to do it soon . Just keeping it fun and challenging .


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

That's incredible! What next?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

TomboyForever said:


> That's incredible! What next?


100 foot match light . Thanks for checking it out .


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Is there some badge for match light 100 foot + ? If not, then there should be  And damn, it's pitty that you neighbours have problems with slingshot shooting...

Great shot!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Total awesome shot 75 feet .,at a match light....Hell's Bells,I can'r even see the match at 33 feet..poor old tired eye's ,Maybe at 20 feet*

*I may see that...about 1" is as small ..that I can see..But for a man in his 70's I am still shooting very well....*

Oldmiser


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's amazing Marty! :thumbsup:


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Very clever. An advanced electromagnetic field generator in an unassuming residential neighborhood, hidden by a camouflaged boat leaning against an inconspicuous house. Three transceivers, one mounted in the apparatus, one in the right front pocket of the cargo shorts, and one on the target bracket (the loop antenna for this unit can clearly be seen) provide triangulated governance for any steel projectile...

Either that or you really are that good. I don't know which is scarier.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Very clever. An advanced electromagnetic field generator in an unassuming residential neighborhood, hidden by a camouflaged boat leaning against an inconspicuous house. Three transceivers, one mounted in the apparatus, one in the right front pocket of the cargo shorts, and one on the target bracket (the loop antenna for this unit can clearly be seen) provide triangulated governance for any steel projectile...
> 
> Either that or you really are that good. I don't know which is scarier.


I did the same shot over two years ago . Not as pretty but done .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

TF, I am more convinced than ever that you have been taking lessons from Faust and Robert Johnson ... :rofl:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Johnson

Fantastic shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I was just going to say, someone find treefork a 100' range, he's maxed out his back yard.Nice shooting.

How about a firework, taped to a playing card, with a match attached? Light the match, which lights the firework, which blows up to cut the card in half. To further challenge yourself, you could always have the card hang freely from a string, making it free to move in the wind.

Better yet, grab an old singing greeting card and see if the firework will blow up the speaker and kill the noise.

There is always the drunken gambler. Line up the match and card on rotating a turntable...single shot to both light and cut...adds a crazy timing factor to the shot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

stej said:


> Is there some badge for match light 100 foot + ? If not, then there should be  And ****, it's pitty that you neighbours have problems with slingshot shooting...
> 
> Great shot!


Your right . There needs to be more badges to challenge and motivate members to get out and shoot . It's technically illegal but as long as I stay in the back yard , I'm OK . To get a 100 Feet I would need to stand by the street or shoot toward the street . Either way I don't want any risk .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> *Total awesome shot 75 feet .,at a match light....****'s Bells,I can'r even see the match at 33 feet..poor old tired eye's ,Maybe at 20 feet*
> 
> *I may see that...about 1" is as small ..that I can see..But for a man in his 70's I am still shooting very well....*
> 
> Oldmiser


Thanks OM . Your're shooting very well !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> That's amazing Marty! :thumbsup:


Thank you for watching and commenting RS !


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

WOW just Incredible !!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

:bowdown: :bowdown:

:bowdown:

Super Amazing!!!!! Way to go. The most incredible part to me is how few shots it takes you to do it. This is an incredible shot Congratulations Marty.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Another good one Marty!

I think I'm going to do a little something special this weekend, when I have time... We'll see how it goes..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> TF, I am more convinced than ever that you have been taking lessons from Faust and Robert Johnson ... :rofl:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Johnson
> 
> ...


Thank you Charles . My strength and inspiration comes from the opposite source of where his was allegedly from .


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

You sir are a magician :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Incredible shot man!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Like a boss!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm happy to be here, to see your skills Marty! Inspiration is a great value for all slingshot shooters that moves our sport and means so much fun!

Hats off! Definitely a jaw drop action you just recorded!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

bigdh2000 said:


> I was just going to say, someone find treefork a 100' range, he's maxed out his back yard.Nice shooting.
> 
> How about a firework, taped to a playing card, with a match attached? Light the match, which lights the firework, which blows up to cut the card in half. To further challenge yourself, you could always have the card hang freely from a string, making it free to move in the wind.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bid Dan . I did do the spinning horizontal Gambler years ago . It's on my channel somewhere .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dark knight said:


> WOW just Incredible !!


Thanks for watching and commenting . Keep having fun !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> ...


Thank you Randy !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Another good one Marty!
> 
> I think I'm going to do a little something special this weekend, when I have time... We'll see how it goes..


Thanks Bill . I'm waiting on those new mold injected slings .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SharpshooterJD said:


> You sir are a magician :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> Incredible shot man!


Thank you very much ! Keep shooting and having fun !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Like a boss!


Thanks for watching and commenting Chad ! Hope to shoot with you again in the future .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tremoside said:


> I'm happy to be here, to see your skills Marty! Inspiration is a great value for all slingshot shooters that moves our sport and means so much fun!
> 
> Hats off! Definitely a jaw drop action you just recorded!


Thank you Mark ! It was seeing others doing great shots that motivated and inspired me . I hope the my videos spark inspiration in others the way it was for done for me .


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Phenomenal shooting Marty! Seeing amazing accomplishments like that is inspiring and encouraging. :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Phenomenal shooting Marty! Seeing amazing accomplishments like that is inspiring and encouraging. :thumbsup:


Thanks Samurai . Go for it . Start short at about 20 feet till you start lighting them . You have to experiment with different heights and match angles and holding methods . You will break a lot of matches in the process . Remember like I always say . Hitting the head of a match from 33 feet is a win !


----------

